# New Release: 1267 - Sword Of Mana (U)



## Angelical_1 (Nov 14, 2003)

* 1267 - Sword Of Mana USA 128Mbits (Mode7)*







Languages: English
Save Type : FLASH512_V131 (512Kbit)[/p]


----------



## Dais (Nov 14, 2003)

You should've had one of those Japanese "NOW PRINTING" things.

Also: HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Puck The Joker (Nov 14, 2003)

Is this actually a full, real dump? If so, that is awesome.


----------



## X-Gamer (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Dais @ Nov 14 2003 said:


> Also: HOLY FUCKING SHIT


Ditto here.
I better get hold of that game as soon as possible, no way am I missing this!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 14, 2003)

huh...well this.....is..uhhh.......FRIGGIN AWSOME! YEAH! WOOOOOO! *downloads it*


----------



## KyleRXZero (Nov 14, 2003)

So, is it multiplayer? I heard it was going to be.


----------



## Revolution Die (Nov 14, 2003)

Ah two good games in a row what a good day*Goes off to d/l it*


----------



## warrblade (Nov 14, 2003)

Is this game any good?


----------



## slappysquirrel (Nov 14, 2003)

Oh yeah.  I knew this was coming soon.  Good job M7


----------



## X-Gamer (Nov 14, 2003)

For those who doesn't know, Sword of Mana is a remake of the old game Final Fantasy Adventure on the black-and-white Gameboy and is the prequel of Secret of Mana on the SNES. After playing a bit of the japanese version, I can say that I'm looking foward to play the english version to see how the story was changed compared to the GB version. So far, the gameplay is a lot like Secret of Mana althought I'd have to find the US rom and play it before I can really give my opinion.


----------



## Inu268 (Nov 14, 2003)

yeeeeeeep!!!!!!!1
kill a frog and a drink a lot of grog!!!!!


----------



## mynimal (Nov 14, 2003)

FINALLY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 And whoa, 44 users reading this topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 14, 2003)

YEAH! Now to find time to play it. Dang it. I'm in the middle of:
Lord Of The Rings: The Return Of The King (PC)
Lord Of The Rings: War Of The Ring (PC)
Worms 3D (PC)
Chaos Legion (PC)
Harry Potter: Quidditch World Cup (PC)
Mario And Luigi: Superstar Saga (GBA)
Crash Nitro Kart (GBA)

and now I get Sword Of Mana...

Tis' a good month!


----------



## FFVII-2 (Nov 14, 2003)

save type: WAIT?

any issues with flash cards?


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah This is gonna be cool
Too bad the IRC queues are ridiculausly long....


----------



## Hybrid Stigmata (Nov 14, 2003)

i hope its good


----------



## SirDrake (Nov 14, 2003)

yay once i get home i download it and flash it and go crazy

only harvest m00n to go


----------



## Hybrid Stigmata (Nov 14, 2003)

lol
i like how the characters name is GBATMP


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 14, 2003)

Sure this game need a patch for F2A, because those cards doesn't support the flash-savetype 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Correct me if i'm wrong

Anyways, fine release! I gonna play it after i finished Mario & Luigi RPG


----------



## x-power (Nov 14, 2003)

at last my favorites game all time!!!


----------



## Angelical_1 (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(pancakelizard @ Nov 14 2003 said:


> lol
> i like how the characters name is GBATMP


I thought I'd add that as a personal touch for you all on the forums.

P.S. Sorry for the delay in posting the save type

Kind Regards Angelical_1


----------



## X-Gamer (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(pancakelizard @ Nov 14 2003 said:


> lol
> i like how the characters name is GBATMP


That probably means that the maximum for the main characters's name is 6 letters. Oh well, the GB version only had four letters for the boy and girl's names so that's an improvement.


----------



## KrAjO720 (Nov 14, 2003)

AWESOOOOOME!!!!!!!!!!!! GO DOWNLOAD IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reploid Ayla (Nov 14, 2003)

needs another FLASH CARD UGH!

i only have a 128mbit!

and im already switching between Mario and Luigi and Fire Emblem >__<

ok this rocks so hard


----------



## Disturbed1 (Nov 14, 2003)

OMG! I wasn't expecting this to come out until well.............it was out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. There are so many good games this month. Must....go....play........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT* wait........ this does work correctly with the f2a right?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 14, 2003)

almsot finished downloading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope if this does well they port Seiken Densetsu 3 to GameBoy Advance or PSP.


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 14, 2003)

My power just came back on and this is out? L33t!


----------



## zloty (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Disturbed1 @ Nov 14 2003 said:


> OMG! I wasn't expecting this to come out until well.............it was out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah do us F2A users have to patch it to save?

and if we do, what program do we use? thanks


----------



## Garageboy101 (Nov 14, 2003)

Whats so great about this? ..... i dont know i've heard very good things about it but TELL ME what is so gret!?


----------



## X-Gamer (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Garageboy101 @ Nov 14 2003 said:


> Whats so great about this? ..... i dont know i've heard very good things about it but TELL ME what is so gret!?


Well, if you enjoyed the Mana series (and you should) then you should give this one a try and see for yourself why it should be worth playing. I have the rom now so I'll play it in a minute. I'll try to give some feedbacks once I return althought I'm not very good at that.


----------



## Mugen Racer (Nov 14, 2003)

Another good game this month.  Been waiting for this game for quite some time.


----------



## bandidoquest (Nov 14, 2003)

OMG YES YES YES YES I WAS WAITING SINCE IT WAS ANNOUNCED


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 14, 2003)

Great moogling crap in the morning!  It's here!  Thanks anonymous IGN guy!


----------



## mekaxero (Nov 14, 2003)

2nd time this has happened to me, I tried to flash 2 128M games on my EZFA 256, but it says there is not enough room on it.  the RAM is to much, as the ROM is within the correct space.  Wish there was a way to fix this.  Really wanted to have Fire Emblem and Sword of Mana on the same cart.


----------



## Gamer (Nov 14, 2003)

wow, great game, i thought this comes out in December 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great!!


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 14, 2003)

*Removed mode7 from the list of groups who suck
*Adds mode7 to the list of groups who rock but use intros.


----------



## Saria (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm soooo happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Thank you thank you Thank you - this game rules soooooo much!!!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 14, 2003)

it wont save.....and since you cant save at the first save spot, the game cant continue.......>.


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 14, 2003)

It saved for me! On my flash advance extreme 256. I reset, and the save was there.


----------



## joejava (Nov 14, 2003)

What kind of Flash cards can't we save on?  (still in IRC queue ...and will be for a looong time   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have an EZ-Flash II Cart - 256


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 14, 2003)

My friend has been waiting for this, he will be happy n_n


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 14, 2003)

Im saving on the PC and it doesnt seem to work.....maybe I just have to change the save type or something.


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 14, 2003)

Save States for Emulator Users, SOL I guess for Flash Cart users...


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 14, 2003)

No, i saved my game. It worked. On my flash cart. And i reseted, and it was there.


----------



## bennyboy371 (Nov 14, 2003)

*drools* I didn't expect this, I've been waiting for this. I agree with Ace Gunman, I really hope they remake Seiken Densetsu 3 for the GBA as well.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2003)

Holy Twisted Metal Arthur!

3 Great games in one day!

SPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 14, 2003)

3? There were only 2 good releases today, this and double dragon advance.


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 14, 2003)

Harvest moon is out! Its on my pre site!!!!!!!!

EDIT: I guess while i was playing Sword of Mana it came out, as it was posted on the front page half an hour ago.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 14, 2003)

anyone know why Sword of Mana wont save for me? @[email protected]


----------



## TonyCool (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm sure it will happen as FFTA: 

In a few days will be released a savefix patch and EVERYBODY will forget about the savebug... Then the EURO MULTIx version will be released, and NOBODY will even care to make a fix, and we, international players, will be lacking of a way to play it in our cards and in our languages, untill 2 months later, a group of german or french programmers decide to do something-like-a-patch, tired of getting no help from any of the scene.


Why you try not to be so &%$#@ and help us and release a save-fix patch for the EURO version, when it's out?


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 14, 2003)

Because you are not using a Xtreme card. The extreme card saves fine.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm sure it will happen as FFTA:
> 
> In a few days will be released a savefix patch and EVERYBODY will forget about the savebug... Then the EURO MULTIx version will be released, and NOBODY will even care to make a fix, and we, international players, will be lacking of a way to play it in our cards and in our languages, untill 2 months later, a group of german or french programmers decide to do something-like-a-patch, tired of getting no help from any of the scene.
> 
> ...



Because english is a universal langugage. Learn it or die. Anyway, Try using the english save fix. If that doesn't work tell me and i'll make a euro save fix in a day or 2.


----------



## X-Gamer (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm back althought I haven't advanced very far in the game (as usual, I always bid my time and train myself first before proceeding further). The story have definitly become much better than the old GB version. The gameplay is quite simple to follow too so far.

As for the saving problem, for those who use the VBA, switch the save type to Flash 64K, it worked for me.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 14, 2003)

64K! aha! that was the problem, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






EDIT: nevermind that didnt work, I jsut keep getting a message in the game that says "Unable to Save Data"


----------



## TonyCool (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Nov 14 2003 said:


> Because you are not using a Xtreme card. The extreme card saves fine.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Because english is a universal langugage. Learn it or die. Anyway, Try using the english save fix. If that doesn't work tell me and i'll make a euro save fix in a day or 2.


That's true... and I don't know the really statistics, but european videogames market is huge, and I think it's even bigger than the american one (all the euro countries together). The problem is the diversity of languages.

I do know english, I speak it fluidly and have a more or less good gramatic and orthography, but everybody likes to play a game in its own language (almost all vidgames here in Spain are translated, either dubbed or sub-titled, and the ones not, are low selling). There are many people whom does not knows english, and for they play a game like that, is the same as if you try to play a game in japanese or chinese.

I even think american game developers does not care about many of million of spanish-speaking americans, and many of them are not fluid in english at all.

There's a modest and growing up GBA community of spanish-speaking people on the Internet, and we have news, reviews, PD ROMS, and even forums about games and scene related issues (flash linkers, ROMs, patches, etc). Take a look at http://www.gbplanet.net (just coincidence, the name is in english  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Or go and take a look at the forums at http://www.dmg-01.net/foros/ It's completly in spanish...

Going back to topic, thanks for your help, and I hope more scene programmers like you would care about us, international players. Also I hope you help us to release a patch for other games, such Harvest Moon and so. 

America is not the only country where people buys and play video games... and english is not the only language in the world...


----------



## X-Gamer (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 64K! aha! that was the problem, thanks
> 
> 
> EDIT: nevermind that didnt work, I jsut keep getting a message in the game that says "Unable to Save Data"


Are you sure? Did you made sure to switch the save type before starting the game? If so, it should have worked. The game save normally after I setted it to Automatic -> Flash 64K.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 14, 2003)

yep thats what mines set to, hmmmmm maybe im not supposed to save at the first save point? or somthing?


----------



## gmore (Nov 14, 2003)

errrrrr question, i can't level up anyone know the reason, i have like killed about 30 monsters now, and the bar just stays there and i c the level up sign but that is about it.....

edit- ok i got it fixed don't worry about it


----------



## X-Gamer (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(gmore @ Nov 14 2003 said:


> errrrrr question, i can't level up anyone know the reason, i have like killed about 30 monsters now, and the bar just stays there and i c the level up sign but that is about it.....


Just press the Start button and you'll see a new option called "level up", select that to see the various ranks where your stats will be affected depending of which rank you choose for your level up such as Warrior, Sage and Thief. Choose one of the rank and the appropriate stats will increase, completing the level up.


----------



## Hexidecimal (Nov 14, 2003)

Lets get the offical help topic up, i suck at navigaiting through these type of games, how the f00k do i get to wendell?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 14, 2003)

X-Gamer if I showed you my VBA settings file could you tell me what I have set wrong so I can save? ^^

well here it is.....


[preferences]
language=1
windowX=293
windowY=174
Joy0_Left=203
Joy0_Right=205
Joy0_Up=200
Joy0_Speed=57
Joy0_Capture=88
Joy0_GS=46
Joy0_Down=208
Joy0_A=44
Joy0_B=45
Joy0_L=30
Joy0_R=31
Joy0_Start=28
Joy0_Select=14
Joy1_Left=0
Joy1_Right=0
Joy1_Up=0
Joy1_Speed=0
Joy1_Capture=0
Joy1_GS=0
Joy1_Down=0
Joy1_A=0
Joy1_B=0
Joy1_L=0
Joy1_R=0
Joy1_Start=0
Joy1_Select=0
Joy2_Left=0
Joy2_Right=0
Joy2_Up=0
Joy2_Speed=0
Joy2_Capture=0
Joy2_GS=0
Joy2_Down=0
Joy2_A=0
Joy2_B=0
Joy2_L=0
Joy2_R=0
Joy2_Start=0
Joy2_Select=0
Joy3_Left=0
Joy3_Right=0
Joy3_Up=0
Joy3_Speed=0
Joy3_Capture=0
Joy3_GS=0
Joy3_Down=0
Joy3_A=0
Joy3_B=0
Joy3_L=0
Joy3_R=0
Joy3_Start=0
Joy3_Select=0
joyVersion=1
selectedFilter=1
romdir=C:EMU-FILESGBAROMSGameBoy Advance Roms
recent0=
video=0
recent1=
biosFile=C:EMU-FILESGBAFILESBIOSGBA_Bios_[TS2].gba
recent2=
useBios=1
recent3=
recent4=
recent5=
recent6=
recent7=
recent8=
showSpeed=0
recent9=
flashSize=65536
saveType=0
gbromdir=C:EMU-FILESGBAROMSGameBoy Color Roms
soundEnable=783
soundOff=0
soundQuality=1
languageName=
frameSkip=2
gbFrameSkip=0
autoFrameSkip=0
vsync=0
synchronize=1
stretch=0
defaultVideoDriver=1
fsWidth=0
fsHeight=0
fsColorDepth=0
renderMethod=1
skipBios=1
soundEcho=0
soundLowPass=0
soundReverse=0
soundVolume=0
ddrawEmulationOnly=0
ddrawUseVideoMemory=0
tripleBuffering=1
d3dFilter=0
glFilter=0
glType=0
filter=0
disableMMX=0
disableStatus=1
showSpeedTransparent=1
gbPrinter=0
pauseWhenInactive=1
useOldSync=0
captureFormat=0
removeIntros=0
recentFreeze=0
autoIPS=1
disableSfx=0
enhancedDetection=1
ifbType=0
agbPrint=0
rtcEnabled=1
autoHideMenu=0
skinEnabled=0
skinName=
borderOn=0
borderAutomatic=0
emulatorType=0
colorOption=0
priority=2
autoSaveCheatList=0
gbPaletteOption=0
gbPaletteCount=48
gbPalette=FF7FB5568C310000FF7FB5568C310000FF7FB5568C310000FF7FB5568C310000FF7FB5
68C310000FF7FB5568C310000A4
rewindTimer=0
Motion_Left=75
Motion_Right=77
Motion_Up=72
Motion_Down=80
joypadDefault=0
autoLoadMostRecent=0


----------



## Smef (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm not rushing to mirc for this one.  I'll wait for it to show up on the web.  I'm not saying its a bad game or anything, but i just wasn't that captivated by FFA on GB.  It played like an old game, so i'm hoping that there are updates to this one.


----------



## X-Gamer (Nov 14, 2003)

Tempest just made the official help topic for this game, go to this thread to post all the help you need and can give for each other.

Ace Gunman- I'm looking into that right now. I doubt there's really any differences between our configs but I'll take a look anyway.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Nov 13 2003 said:


> Tempest just made the official help topic for this game, go to this thread to post all the help you need and can give for each other.
> 
> Ace Gunman- I'm looking into that right now. I doubt there's really any differences between our configs but I'll take a look anyway.


k, also I wasnt sure if I should have posted that because its..well...super long lol (and im not sure if it says it in the settings but im using VBA version 1.7 Beta 3)


----------



## X-Gamer (Nov 14, 2003)

Well the funny thing is that I'm still using the version 1.7 beta 1 so there's a few differences in our config files. Sorry but I can't help you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , the best person to ask about that sort of thing would have to be Forgotten since he made the emulator.


----------



## GoodKupo (Nov 14, 2003)

Hmm...How could game be dump so fast . The realse wont be till Decomber wtf...it only the middle of Nov


----------



## MNIscariot (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(TonyCool @ Nov 14 2003 said:


> QUOTE(DrKupo @ Nov 14 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Because you are not using a Xtreme card. The extreme card saves fine.
> ...


Hey, at least most games end up translated into Spanish, French, German, etc.  But have you ever tried finding games translated into Polish? That's when you're completely out of luck.


----------



## Saria (Nov 14, 2003)

odd how when you level up you have to press start to goto the level up icon and then select what you want to upgrade...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wonder if Seiken Densetsu 3's system was more appropriate...
I'll have to research this a bit... 

nice game huh?


----------



## gba2002 (Nov 14, 2003)

the i have longed for, full english, awsome gameplay, great fun, it sounds like an instant classic, thats coz it is, here i come SOM


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Saria @ Nov 13 2003 said:


> odd how when you level up you have to press start to goto the level up icon and then select what you want to upgrade...Â


Yeah I'm sure that's a lot of hassle for you.


----------



## Ramus (Nov 14, 2003)

Unbelievably cool. Two storylines that cross up for male and female characters ,alot of classes and weapons. Its just a tad hard at some points. My advice, DO NOT play the female, as a mage the first time around. Its harddd.


----------



## Saria (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Jojjy Ugnick @ Nov 14 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Saria @ Nov 13 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > odd how when you level up you have to press start to goto the level up icon and then select what you want to upgrade...Â
> ...


you having a dig? i dont appreciate sarcasm


----------



## karmasore (Nov 14, 2003)

Me playing Sword of Mana at E3.


----------



## iceman9414 (Nov 14, 2003)

i am a little confused..

is this like the secret of mana series...or is it like Final Fantasy Adventure on the old B&W gameboy?


----------



## Myke (Nov 14, 2003)

wow I never played the jap but this game is great! I love the fighting style...like an arcadey diablo only better =).  I love how you can push select and switch characters (a la mario and luigi) 
Great level up system GREAT GAME!


----------



## Opium (Nov 14, 2003)

If anyone is having any trouble saving the game, first use an emulator to save the game at a save spot then use the .sav file (it should be 64kb big) to transfer over to your cart. If you are using pogoshell 12.hl put the file in your .saves folder and rename it to the exact name of the rom (but with a .sav extension). It works fine on my F2A 256mbit.
Right, I'm off now to continue playing this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I seems heaps better then what I thought it was going to turn out like (I hate Zelda type games).


----------



## Bridgy84 (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Jojjy Ugnick @ Nov 14 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Saria @ Nov 13 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > odd how when you level up you have to press start to goto the level up icon and then select what you want to upgrade...Â
> ...


Hey be nice to Saria we love her here.


----------



## phuzzz (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 14 2003 said:


> Right, I'm off now to continue playing this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*GASP*  Blasphomy!!!! (I think that's how it's spelled) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, you can definitly tell the connection between this and the old FFA.  Music rocks.  I also really like the level up style.  I'm going for a monk/sage mix.  Try to get the best of both worlds, if that's possible.


----------



## sQa5r (Nov 14, 2003)

Finaly.... this is gona be so sweeet!!!!


----------



## Opium (Nov 14, 2003)

hmm I've just notice, the AI in this game is HORRIBLE, it's really bad, and makes it hard to play the game. The AI just gets stuck behind things and never goes and attacks anything at all. It's a one person game almost (I've even changed the AI setup to be as close as possible and it still does nothing). I'm currently in the cave just after topple and i keep dieing because my other character wont help me out.


----------



## tRiBaLmUnKy (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(joejava @ Nov 13 2003 said:


> What kind of Flash cards can't we save on?Â (still in IRC queue ...and will be for a looong time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have the EZIIPS and it saves fine, and i haven't lost the data after power off


----------



## phuzzz (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 14 2003 said:


> hmm I've just notice, the AI in this game is HORRIBLE, it's really bad, and makes it hard to play the game. The AI just gets stuck behind things and never goes and attacks anything at all. It's a one person game almost (I've even changed the AI setup to be as close as possible and it still does nothing). I'm currently in the cave just after topple and i keep dieing because my other character wont help me out.


So, what, were you expecting a GOOD AI for a SoM game?  Not in this lifetime.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Nov 14, 2003)

YEAH, this is a great game, and a great day with this one, Double Dragon and Harvest moon coming out!! I didn't play the mana series but I saw this game some time ago and I like the Zelda-realtime type games! Hope to make it work fine on my F2A 256


----------



## Deanwick (Nov 14, 2003)

Hmm...I`ll get this after a while,right now I`m too occupied with ML:SS & Crash Nitro Kart. Then again,I own the original Mystic Quest(That`s FFA in Europe or at least up here) and I didn`t like it that much...But as said,I`ll be bonking this after I finish with other proggies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does the game have any improvements over the original,despite the gfx of course?


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 14, 2003)

Man releases this week are GREAT!!


----------



## DareDevil (Nov 14, 2003)

Finally! I've been waiting for Harvest Moon several months now. Thank God! Have the guys from Mode7 put a intro into the rom? I respect their work, but I don't want intros in my roms...


----------



## Myke (Nov 14, 2003)

they sure did =0


----------



## DareDevil (Nov 14, 2003)

Whops! My first post and already a mistake... but nobody seems to have noticed. I meant Sword of Mana and NOT Harvest Moon! Damn.


----------



## Myke (Nov 14, 2003)

woah no wonder LOL! I thought this was sword of mana so I first said yep they did, then I realized you  said harvest moon so I edited and said no, then I realized again it was sword of mana and I assumed you screwed up the game name so I re edited saying yep they sure did


----------



## DareDevil (Nov 14, 2003)

You're right! Blame me. I'm just too excited about all these cool games... You guys from #gbatemp rock!!!


----------



## tRiBaLmUnKy (Nov 14, 2003)

at least Mode7 is making their intros shorter than they used to be, they used to have that stupid monkey intro (look at 0776 - Legend of Zelda), you had to sit there and go through the whole intro to play the game, i usually don't mind intros because i respect the release groups, but some are stupid and very unappealing to the eye...


----------



## Magus (Nov 14, 2003)

i still have to finish mario & luigi and i stopped to play fire emblem just for finishing it...
agh... @[email protected]


----------



## valhalla076 (Nov 14, 2003)

Mmmmmmm... Mana...  *drool*


----------



## NeoZero (Nov 14, 2003)

Excellent game, hopefully is as good as the one that left for N64 and PSX, hopefully has more improvements...xD


----------



## kristianity77 (Nov 14, 2003)

TRIED AND TESTED!!!

This game works and saves fine on my F2A (USB) without patching or anything, with pogoshell.  No problems watsoever!!

Now...how to fit Mana and Mario Luigi SS on one 256 cart?!?!  Anyone?? lol


----------



## Titney (Nov 14, 2003)

This game should save fine on most cards, including f2a.

But some people with xtreme cards have problems, because someone made a patcher program to fix it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Check out this topic:
http://www.emuboards.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard...l=flash512_v131


----------



## |Dexter&#12 (Nov 14, 2003)

Best game of the week !! goto have it


----------



## TheRocK (Nov 14, 2003)

So is it really 128MBit like you guys stated... or is it 64MBit like the .nfo says?! Can someone confirm anything of this?


----------



## cityson (Nov 14, 2003)

Works with Xbox-GBA/SP emulator!!!


----------



## T-hug (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(TheRocK @ Nov 14 2003 said:


> So is it really 128MBit like you guys stated... or is it 64MBit like the .nfo says?! Can someone confirm anything of this?


128


----------



## lsrsera (Nov 14, 2003)

I only have a 128 F2A and I can't flash it onto the cart for some reason.  Does it need 128 plus change or what?


----------



## Nil (Nov 14, 2003)

I have a 128 F2A and it flashed fine.


Now, to pull myself away from FFXI long enough to play this...


----------



## AsssMonkee (Nov 14, 2003)

If your usin pogoshell, it takes up space, also, the bootloader takes up a bit too, remove that. 

On another note, i tried using to tool above to patch the game to work with my XG flash, but i got an error that not all chunks were apllied, im gonna check if it might still work.


----------



## MadBob (Nov 14, 2003)

Small intro's are acceptable to me, the last Rising Sun one looks like part of the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





however on 128Mb ROMs they fill the space up that would be trimmed with EZFA Client, this means you struggle to place 2 128Mb games on your 256Mb cart.


----------



## AsssMonkee (Nov 14, 2003)

The Intro on the kirby/zelda game (the monkey one) is redicoulous. But the one on here looks fine.

Update: Even with the patching error the game seems to be saving fine. It still gives the Unable to save error, but it still saves.


----------



## lsrsera (Nov 14, 2003)

Sorry, I made a mistake.  I have a 128 EZF Advance, not a F2A.  Does formatting the cart free up space?  Or is that something that shouldn't be done at all?


----------



## AsssMonkee (Nov 14, 2003)

Like i said, make sure you arent using the Boot menu. and formating doesnt arm it at all

EDIT: Crap... now it seems like saves arent sticking... oh well...


----------



## CLu` (Nov 14, 2003)

I had a double take this morning when I looked at the monitor.

Sword of Mana 
and
Harvest Moon

What a great day it is.
/me starts singing


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 14, 2003)

Ive found out something important I thought I should tell you all (sorry if its been said before) but.....Sword of Mana doesnt work properly on VisualBoyAdsvance 1.7 Beta 3, you can play the game......but it wont save properly.


----------



## Opium (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(lsrsera @ Nov 14 2003 said:


> I only have a 128 F2A and I can't flash it onto the cart for some reason.Â Does it need 128 plus change or what?


Are you flashing it with pogoshell? If you are don't becuase pogoshell takes up space, if you just flash the rom then it should fit on a 128mbit cart fine. If you already are doing that then i have no idea.


----------



## DareDevil (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(MadBob @ Nov 14 2003 said:


> Small intro's are acceptable to me, the last Rising Sun one looks like part of the game


The Rising Sun intro can be easily removed, but the Mode7 one's NOT.
It took me a freakin' long time to remove the M7 intro from "Blackthorne".
I hope this one is going to be much easier...


----------



## CLu` (Nov 14, 2003)

@Ace Gunman: Both save states and cartridge saves don't work properly?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(CLu` @ Nov 14 2003 said:


> @Ace Gunman: Both save states and cartridge saves don't work properly?


errrrr......well save states dont (but im not sure what a cartdridge save is, but it probably doesnt work ether 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## root02 (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Nil @ Nov 14 2003 said:


> I have a 128 F2A and it flashed fine.
> 
> 
> Now, to pull myself away from FFXI long enough to play this...


I hear that...


[[email protected]]# logoff


----------



## lsrsera (Nov 14, 2003)

Yea, I'm not using Pogoshell.  I guess I'll just play around unil I get it on the cart or give up.


----------



## AsssMonkee (Nov 14, 2003)

Ill say it again, have you disabled the boot menu!?


----------



## Elazul (Nov 14, 2003)

I already finished this game with the Hero Story on the japanese version a month back :-( But since it is probably the best game the GBA has to offer yet i´m gonna play through it again for the story and with the Heroine.


----------



## lsrsera (Nov 14, 2003)

Sorry AsssMonkee, I've been trying to disable it, but I don't know how.


----------



## Saria (Nov 14, 2003)

@Ace Gunman: I have had no probs saving - using same emu as yourself

@Opium: The AI was horrible in Final Fantasy Adventure also - I always thought the NPC's were dancing - Nothing changed in Sword of Mana.
It reminds of a tow truck - you really have to move in one direction before the NPC will actually follow you.

But the game is stunning despite this flaw


----------



## Noobix (Nov 14, 2003)

QUOTE(lsrsera @ Nov 14 2003 said:


> I've been trying to disable it, but I don't know how.


It's under "options" ...just untick multirom.


----------



## Don Killah (Nov 14, 2003)

i really was waiting for this one *grind*


----------



## Squiffy (Nov 14, 2003)

Intro remove patch from here:
http://www.gbaforum.altervista.org/showthr...read.php?id=415


----------



## AsssMonkee (Nov 14, 2003)

Still cant save on an XG card


----------



## lsrsera (Nov 14, 2003)

Disabled the boot menu, but still no dice.  I guess this is a lost cause for me.  Thanks for the help though.


----------



## weaver99 (Nov 14, 2003)

yum :9


----------



## Altamira (Nov 14, 2003)

Save Type : FLASH512_V131 (512Kbit)

What does the    "(512Kbit)" mean??

By the way, It's a great game!


----------



## axkiller (Nov 14, 2003)

Cool, i like this game


----------



## Paul_PL (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeaaahaaa! Another COOOOL game from FFTA's fathers!!


----------



## sQa5r (Nov 14, 2003)

What is the posting record for one game??

This is seriously a lot of postes!!
But the again this may be one of the beat games ever made to the gba!!

Sooo sweeet!!


----------



## Disturbed1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Just a question to anyone who has used the linkup for this game. On gamestop.com it says you can link with a friend to play together. When you link, is it just one of the people taking over the npc?


----------



## Titney (Nov 14, 2003)

AsssMonkee: Try replying to that topic on emuforums to let him know it's not working, maybe he can fix it.

Altamira: It means the save is 512kbit = 64kbyte.


----------



## rich2kay (Nov 14, 2003)

i can save with my emulator!!!!!!!!!!!
just set the save type to flash 64k and it works!


----------



## Joseph Blanx (Nov 14, 2003)

First post for me yoohoo.  Works perfect on ezf2.  no save probs...


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 14, 2003)

Yes, the AI moogling sucks bad!  I wish I didn't have to have nerd boy following me around, doing moogling nothing.  He's a total moogler!


----------



## KenshinMan (Nov 14, 2003)

OHHH MY GOD!!! ITS FINNALLY AVAILIBE!!!!!! OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *downloads*


----------



## matt1freek (Nov 14, 2003)

any word on a savepatch? i have a flash xtreme.. cant wait to play this great square-enix gem


----------



## blueskies (Nov 14, 2003)

i was so surprised/excited to see this game today.  ever since i heard it was coming out, i replayed final fantasy adventure to "prep", i guess.  everything works great (even saving) on my f2a 128 cart.  I had a thought tho...why would the programmers put in an error message for a game not being able to save?  would there ever be a time when a real nintendo cart wouldn't save correctly, or is it there just for the rommers, so they have to make patches a such?


----------



## zloty (Nov 14, 2003)

so it saves fine on F2A carts? hmmmm now i have to decide which to play first; M&L:SS or SoM.........dammit theyre both gonna be soooo good!

i think ill go SoM =)


----------



## Zyzzyvas (Nov 15, 2003)

QUOTE(AsssMonkee @ Nov 14 2003 said:


> Still cant save on an XG card


I have an XG1 cart and it saves fine. Just use the EZ Flash writing software and it will work fine.

http://www.ezflash.cn/english/


----------



## AsssMonkee (Nov 15, 2003)

http://www.emuboards.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard...=ST;f=19;t=4740

Step by step of how to remove the XG drivers so you can install the EZ ones.


----------



## ReDeeMer (Nov 15, 2003)

This is the best game i have ever played!!
wow wow wow!!
where can i find a review


----------



## Guoshima (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes yes .. I can finally save on my XG-Flash. For those of you who still have problems savind you have to switch to EZ Flash 2.06 and somewhere there is already posted a link on how to do it and then it effectivly works ...

Thanx guys !!!!


----------



## Jim_W (Nov 15, 2003)

Just to confirm that the save feature works on ez flash.

No problems now, can get on with playing this outstanding game now.


----------



## zloty (Nov 16, 2003)

also confirming,

saving works 100% on F2A 256MB USB, using pogoshell  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





saves, save stays when turned off and on, and is visible in pogoshell's SRAM directory


----------



## julhao244 (Nov 16, 2003)

No is Save using XG1 Flash 256M , some Patch?


----------



## hulkamaniak (Nov 17, 2003)

How do you change the save type to 64kb?


----------



## Gonzot (Nov 17, 2003)

I can't save !! When I get to the first savepoint (inside some jailcell of sorts). I pray to some statue and it asks me to save and when I try to I get an error saying "unable to save" or something. Im using Xtreme 256 usb with pogoshell. Damn I want to play this game


----------



## AsssMonkee (Nov 18, 2003)

So far i believe Xtreme users are out of luck, there is a tool to patc the ROM, but it doesnt seem to be working on this specific ROM. Find the link posted on one of the first pages, the tool is there, and post on that forum or email the guy that made it.


----------



## 2short (Nov 18, 2003)

man this is the best gba game ever... best action rpg I've played since SoM 3... YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would buy this if it came out in europe... :s


----------



## instanoodles (Nov 18, 2003)

for everyone with an xtreme cart there is a patch that patches the roms save type, check this thread http://www.emuboards.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard...f=2;t=6106;st=0


----------



## The Baroque Cycl (Nov 19, 2003)

Yikes!  I'm half-way through the game, but I need to take this off my cart for a second.  How do I backup a 512Kbit save?

I have F2A 256Mbit and Writer 3.1 software.  It only seems to let me grab the first 256Kbit.

help!


----------

